# Festa Brew Series



## CGI (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all -

I just purchased and will be making a couple beers from this series.

I will keep you posted!

http://www.magnotta.com/Festabrew/MGHome.aspx


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

My retailer sells them also but have never tried them as I make my beer from grains mostly. Keep us updated as to how they are.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 12, 2009)

I have never heard of those. Are those a wort in a bag type of no boil kit?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, just like the RJS Brew House.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 13, 2009)

I just bought my first Festa Brew, the Blonde Lager. Will probably be starting it in a week, as I'll be out of town a couple of times before then.

Yes, it's a wort in a bag kit like Brewhouse, with a couple of differences.

1) the box is heavier because it's 23 litres (ie no water to add) unlike the smaller Brewhouse kit (15 litres?), or even smaller Brewers Spring and Barons kits.

2) some of the Festa Brew kits include Saflager S-23 dried lager yeast. That's the main reason I am trying this kit.

Steve


----------

